

How do you evaluate yourself? - toutouastro

how do you evaluate yourself ?how to know if I am getting better ? and if I am getting better how fast I am getting better ?
======
nmcfarl
This ones tough. In my life I do 2 things:

1) Logging. Measure what you want to improve, and then actually track the
measurements. Also: log interesting things - your git repo tells all kinds of
stories, if you want to put the effort in - because it's tracking something
through time. Other forms of logging can also be used retrospectively when you
didn't have a goal at the time of logging.

2) Ask for outside opinions (and log them). These are both better and worse
than anything you can do yourself. Others have a much better perspective than
you on the issues, but there is rarely an incentive to be honest in "friendly
reviews".

These are both pretty obvious. And not silver bullets, but I do think they
work particularly over longer time periods.

